# DIY poling platform



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure, but here is a place you can order bamboo

http://bamboosupply.net/listman/exec/search.pl?search=1&lfield8_keyword=stakes/poles/edging&template=stakespoles.htm


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

Well finally tracked down to 2" bamboo so here is what I have planned this far
Basic Y shape with single pole on each side having10" below deck for bolting to stern inside the boat. 34" above deck for platform height secondary support resting on rear rail up to the 34" height. all thread connecting the two at the base and about midway up and another 2" piece connecting the two rail. platform dimensions will be 24deepx 32 wide. 32 is the minum width I can get by with the motor tilted up. the 34 hight gives me plenty of room for the future jack plate.
modeling this after build done by another member on this forum 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1340582120


Thoughts lessons learned?
Thanks
GG


----------

